# Has anyone else noticed a *surge* in business?



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I hesitate to say this as I'm a firm believer in the ability to jinx ourselves , but has anyone else noticed an _improvement_ in their business?

The economy is going down the toilet, but my fabric sales are _up_. I had a bit of a burp back in October or so when they first announced impending doom, but ever since then I've been going up.... :shrug:


----------



## littlekari (Jul 10, 2008)

I haven't done anything for other people for quite a while--used to do sewing projects/alterations. Now I have people asking for things anywhere from repairs to knitting projects (small ones).


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I have noticed an uptick in business too. Sales are still waaay down, but have been better than a month ago.

I would love to have the sales I had in June.

Clove


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Repair business is up for those of my associates that do that kind of thing.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

I can't jinx myself, but all I can say is I had an inquiry about service. It's been almost a year since I've had anyone inquire, so I'm looking it as a good sign


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

It has been really weird for me.

November and December were average for me. Down from last Nov and Dec but last year was very busy for those two months. 

So far this month it has been boomy and I'm about 20% up from last January which was 12% up from the previous January.

Some of my customers are opting for upgrades rather than replacing workstations but, there again, some are replacing workstations that don't need it. Go figure.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Hate to jinx myself too, but my ad revenue's started to tick upwards a bit on my site. I make money off ads, and if companies are struggling or going under, it obviously negatively impacts my ads.

December was off 50% from September. In the last week or so, revenue has moved upwards about 10%.

*fingers crossed* I hope this is a trend that continues.

-- Leva


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Okay, I jinxed myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

After a few decent weeks (nothing great), business dropped off significantly as soon as I posted that I was experiencing an uptick.

Urrrgh!!!


----------



## ma1bob (Dec 12, 2006)

We have noticed a general increase ourselves. We sell the orginal Victory Garden Books from the 1940's. People are now starting to think about growing thier own food. site is:

www.victorygardenstore.com

Cheers

Bob


----------



## gryndlgoat (May 27, 2005)

I've noticed an uptick. I do freelance editing and there have been more requests for CV's and resumes, as well as copyediting for self-published books. Lots of essays and reports too- might mean more kids are staying in college rather than looking for jobs.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

With the drop in interest rates, things have been extremely busy!


----------



## COUNTRYDREAMER (Dec 1, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing! You hear so much about the economy right now, but my home business, doing transcription work for two national companies located in the U.S., has been very stable if not slightly up! Enjoying it and keeping my fingers crossed that I don't jinx it! 

Have a great day, everyone! Diane


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 26, 2009)

Fingers crossed and knock on wood.


----------



## desertmarine (Feb 27, 2009)

No doubt about it! The current economic situation has increased our business 300% we are now selling more heirloom seeds in the last 4-5 month then we can imagine.

People all over the world are into ensuring that they have non-GMO vegetables and fruits.

http://www.myheirloomseeds.com

DesertMarine


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

My regular job (drafting/design/engineering) has been painfully slow the last year, but my hobby/business with the sewing machines has been on the uptick. 


______________________

_Jenny_


----------

